# Anyone been to Raven's Grin Inn?



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I will be heading up to the Chicagoland area in three weeks and wondering if it's worth my time to see the Raven's Grin Inn in Mt. Carroll, IL? It's a bit of a drive but sounds like it might be fun and it's open all year which is even better. Anyone have any comments about this place?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

You should go! I haven't been there personally but from what I hear it's a great haunt.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=60444


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

No, I haven't, but I've heard it's good. It's just a few hours drive from where I live. The guy who runs it is quite dedicated to it and I believe he gives most of the tours himself.

Let us know how you like it if you go!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

*GO!!!!*

I'm dying to see that place. The tours are over an hour long, the house actually _is_ haunted, and Jim Warfield is a complete loon. Major entertainer, mixes scares and comedy like a master. Where I work, they've taken the whole crew for a road trip out there and everyone raves about it. Warfield actually lives there, so he spends the entire year tweaking and modifying the haunt. If you want to see a haunt that is the result of years of love and dedication, don't miss the opportunity. I've heard it's absolutely one of a kind, no other haunt like it.

Tell us all about it when you get back. And be first to volunteer to experience "The Bed." No one will say exactly what it is but it's something everyone mentions, so it must be a hoot.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Here's some reviews from his site:
http://www.hauntedravensgrin.com/review.html


----------

